# pdf aus java programm öffnen



## Guest (31. Mai 2005)

hi,

hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich es programmier, dass eine .pdf datei aus dem java programm geöffnet wird?
z.b. beim klick auf einen button...


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

runtime.exec


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Mai 2005)

Linux weiß ich nicht.

Windows:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 SHELL32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL pdf_datei.pdf");
```

MacOS X:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("open pdf_datei.pdf");
```


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2005)

und dann einfach den namen der datei? wei wend ich das genau an?


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Mai 2005)

pdf_datei.pdf == Name der Datei!


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2005)

danke werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------

